# Entscheidungshilfe Budgetgamer Samsung R522 und R580



## firmenfahrer91 (10. April 2010)

Ich würde mir gerne eines der beiden Notebooks kaufen, kann aber das Leistungsvermögen beider nicht so richtig einschätzen:

-Samsung R580 Harris
Samsung R580 Aura i3-330M Harris (NP-R580-JS02DE/SEG) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

-Samsung R522 Artor
Samsung R522 Aura T6500 Artor (NP-R522-JS01DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Welcher der beiden ist der bessere Gamer? Oft wird ja der R522 empfohlen, dieser hat soweit ich das verstehe den deutlich schlechteren Prozessor und die Grafikkarten scheinen ja gleichwertig zu sein.
Ist der R580 den Aufpreis von ca. 50 Euro wert?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Wendigo (10. April 2010)

Hat die Geforce DDR3? Mein Laptop ist aus der R522 Reihe. Habe mir allerdings das Satin geholt. Gabs schon für 575€.


----------



## firmenfahrer91 (10. April 2010)

Laut Hersteller Website hat die Geforce GDDR3 Speicher verbaut. Ist der R522 Satin noch spieletauglich bzw. ist der Unterscheid zwischen T6500 und T6400 groß? Wären ja nochmal 40 Euro weniger zum Artor und ~90 zum r580.


----------



## Krabbat (10. April 2010)

Ich würde das r522 nehmen, weil die grafikkarte besser ist, es aber trotzdem billiger ist.


----------



## firmenfahrer91 (10. April 2010)

Danke für den Tipp. Also spielt der Prozessor keine so große Rolle? Reicht dann schon der Satin mit dem T6400?


----------



## Krabbat (10. April 2010)

Das der prozessor keine große rolle spielt kann man so nicht sagen. Anwendungen brauchen viel prozessorleistung, spiele brauchen viel grafikleistung. Und da du ja mehr spielen willst würde ich zum model mit mehr grafikleistung raten. 
Einen schwächeren prozessor würde ich allerdings dann auch nicht mehr empfehlen.


----------



## firmenfahrer91 (10. April 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> Einen schwächeren prozessor würde ich allerdings dann auch nicht mehr  empfehlen.



Entschuldige, aber ich muss nochmal blöd nachfragen: Beziehst du dich auf den Satin mit T6400 oder den Artor mit T6500?


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2010)

Die CPU spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle, aber in dem Fall hier wäre das mit der Nvidia 330m im allerbesten Falle gleichgut oder nen Tick besser als eines mit der 4650 und einem T6400. In Benchmarks ist die Nvidia 330m oft ein BISSCHEN besser als ein Notebook mit einr 4650, allerdings dann mit deutlich besseren CPU als einem i3-330. D.h. mit "nur" einem i3-330 dürfte das Notebook wohl nicht besser sein, man kann sich den Aufpreis also sparen.

Für aktuelle Spiele reichen die Grafikchips beide gerade noch so, natürlich nicht mehr für hohe Details. Daher reicht auch T6400 völlig aus, von einer viel besseren CPU hätte man eh kaum einen Vorteil beim spielen.

ach so: ob T6400 oder T6500 ist im Grunde auch völlig wurst, da hast Du vlt. effektiv in nem Spiel maximal 2-3% mehr FPS, vlt. bei zB 60 FPS halt dann 62FPS wenn es hochkommt, bei nur 30FPS dann halt unr 1FPS mehr.


----------



## Wendigo (10. April 2010)

Also jetzt nur so ein Beispiel. Habe gerade Fallout 3 installiert. Das System stellt die Einstellungen automatisch auf hoch. Sieht gut aus und stellt mich zufrieden.


----------



## firmenfahrer91 (10. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Beratung. Dann werde ich den R522 Satin kaufen.


----------



## Krabbat (10. April 2010)

Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
Da ist die 4650 besser als die 330!
Daher würde ich die nehmen!
Beim prozesszor kannst du dann den schwächeren nehmen.


----------



## Jaadoo (11. April 2010)

tipp zum satin: ich hab das edira, was wie ich es verstanden habe, das gleich in grün ist. nun musste ich leider später feststellen, dass bei bestimmten spielen (bei mir RUSE beta), das ding runterfährt, weils zu warm wird. bei css, dods, red orchestra, hoi3, killing floor etc ist mir das aber noch nicht passiert


----------



## Wendigo (11. April 2010)

RUSE?
Wenn du mir mal en link schickst, dann kann ich es bei mir mal ausprobieren.

Was ich noch sagen wollte. Der Sound ist nicht perfekt. Wenn du allerdings Death oder Black Metal hörst, dann wird dich dies kaum jucken.


----------



## firmenfahrer91 (11. April 2010)

Eine Offtopicfrage habe ich noch. Beim Satin ist ja nur Vista als Betriebssystem dabei, mit Win 7 Upgrade CD. Ist es sehr umständlich Windows zu updaten? Ist auch eine spätere Neuinstallation von Win7 ohne weiteres möglich?


----------



## Wendigo (11. April 2010)

Aso, das OS ist bei 4 GB RAM eine 32bit Version. Ich habe es nicht installiert. Habe mir sofort nach Kauf Win7 64bit installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2010)

Du kannst auch ganz bestimmt direkt win7 installieren, also von Grund auf - ein "upgrade", also das vista "erweitern" auf Vista, soll rel. lange dauern, würd ich nicht machen.

Ne Lizenz für win7 kriegst Du ja, es kann halt vlt. sein, dass Du beim Installieren dann auch kurz den key der Vistalizenz eingeben musst, damit Du die Vistalizenz nicht einfach verticke kannst -aber bin da nicht sicher.


----------



## Wendigo (12. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst auch ganz bestimmt direkt win7 installieren, also von Grund auf - ein "upgrade", also das vista "erweitern" auf Vista, soll rel. lange dauern, würd ich nicht machen.
> 
> Ne Lizenz für win7 kriegst Du ja, es kann halt vlt. sein, dass Du beim Installieren dann auch kurz den key der Vistalizenz eingeben musst, damit Du die Vistalizenz nicht einfach verticke kannst -aber bin da nicht sicher.


 

Die Vista Lizens ist auf der Rückseite des Rechners. Ein Upgrad liegt bei. Allerdings auch eben 32bit. Mir wurde gesagt, dass man diesen Key für das Win7 32bit nicht für die 64bit Version verwenden kann.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2010)

Also, bei win7 weiß ich es nicht, ich weiß nur, dass bei win vista der key lediglich die Austattung bestimmt - ob 32 oder 64bit hängt dann aber nur davon ab, ob die DVD 32 oder 64 bit hat.

Bei win7 is bei zB home premium beides mit dabei, bei der OEM-Version gibt es es zwar getrennte Versionen, aber die kosten gleichviel. Ich wüßte ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum microsoft einen key dann auf 32bit beschränken sollte ^^  Probieren schadet ja auch nix


----------



## Wendigo (12. April 2010)

Kann ja sein, dass Verkäufer mir Unsinn erzählt hat.


----------



## Wendigo (24. April 2010)

Hast dir nun eigentlich das R522 Satin gehkauft?


----------



## firmenfahrer91 (25. April 2010)

Ich habe mir letztendlich den r522 Artor mit Win7 für 615 Euro gekauft und bin sehr glücklich damit.


----------

